
Brexit latest: Boris Johnson drops out of Tory leadership contest - chrisvxd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-36672591
======
mtgx
Let's now hope it won't be Theresa May.

~~~
eyko
Gove might actually be worse. It's like a bad dream.

